# Bear Pronghorn Hunter



## fxdrider (Jan 23, 2008)

A friend of mine just came into possession of a Bear compound bow - a Pronghorn Hunter. The bow appears to be in great shape. Is there any way to tell from the serial number when and where it was made? The number is: PH-13783. Anything else anyone can tell me about these bows would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## kerrdog79 (Aug 1, 2007)

I have no idea where it was made but I bought one a while back for my wife to try she landed up not being able to draw it so I put a 3 pin sight and a NAP rest on it and gave it to a kid down the street he loves it.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

The pronghorn hunter was the second bow I owned and the first one I used to take a deer!! I went from a bear white tail hunter to the pronghorn and there was a world of difference. I loved the bow. Traded it off right before I went into the military. It was fast back in the day!!....lol
Wish I had one just to hang on the wall for memories.


----------

